# Planning Aztec Gt Kit Car Conversion



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

If it were me in a car like that, I would try for the longest range I could afford and would go for one of the AC motor/controller kits. The gee whiz factor of looks would trump performance.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2011)

A good set of 100AH Calb or TS (Winston) cells would do you fine and go for as high of voltage as you can. 156 volts up should do. A soliton1 and a new warp9 should do fine coupled to a rebirthauto adaptor plate. The cells will give a good light weight vehicle and will supply your travel needs well as well as the quickness you desire. Balance the placement of the cells so the vehicle is balanced as though it has a mid motor. Weight low and just forward of the rear wheels. Some up front and some aft of the rear wheels should do and be sure to put on good heavy duty sway bars both front and rear. 

Pete 

Excellent choice.


----------



## dr-mike (May 30, 2011)

Thats going to be a good looking car. What kind of weight distribution are you going to try and keep?


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Because you don't need high range but need a sporty driving, I think you can build a battery pack with Headway 38120S 10Ah cells or some Calb 70Ah cells.

If you think use Warp 9 and Soliton 1, try to go at more than 200v nominal for the battery pack.... In this case, the battery sag will don't modify a lot the peak power of the motor (160v x 1000A = 160 Kw = around 180 hp at motor shaft).


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

The only thing nicer than your car, is your shop

I spiral wound cell like the headway would easily allow you to cook some tires at the expense of price and range. Although if 35 miles is all you're after, you will be able to meet that goal.

Electro Automotive has a car like that as their web page 'mascot'. I don't know if they still have the car but it is a sweet little deal.


----------



## 51Magnum (May 28, 2011)

Thanks for the comments and feedback.

I have been reading a lot of the sections this last weekend and I have become a little gun shy. I have read the whole BMS vs none BMS argument (which truly became an argument and seems it will never be solved). Then I read about controllers etc.

So I come away with the simple question:

Why do we want to have an electric car? Is it because it is cool or because it is green or because we can? Seems like I need to figure this out before I go down the road of spending 15k on a toy.

Why do you guys do it?


----------



## Jan (Oct 5, 2009)

The question is not We. It's You. I know why I want it. Because it's a fun thing to do and a nice toy to have.


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

Poor Old Mother Earth would like it.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

51Magnum said:


> Why do you guys do it?


Mine is a cheap commuter ($6K conversion, saving $1200/yr in gas), so the economics of my decision will be different from yours, but:

In the short run, I'd rather give my $$$ to small businesses working toward energy independence than give it to OPEXXON.

In the long run, I plan to keep my $$$ for myself as much as possible.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

51Magnum said:


> Why do we want to have an electric car? Is it because it is cool or because it is green or because we can?
> Why do you guys do it?


I drive mine every day... errands, kids, etc. I did it to get off gasoline first, use electricity from my PV second, and being cool is a bonus. Now that my wife has seen it works, I am going to do another commuter for her, and THEN a 'fun' car for me (with a little more zip than I need) right around the time my daughter is old enough to start driving and will inherit one of the Swifts...


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2011)

> Why do we want to have an electric car? Is it because it is cool or because it is green or because we can? Seems like I need to figure this out before I go down the road of spending 15k on a toy.
> 
> Why do you guys do it?


Well because we can, because it's cool, because its green and because I am going to prove to folks that there is an alternative way to get around cleanly and quietly. No need for the most part to have a piece o crap gas powered vehicle. They are not toys. They are serious transportation vehicles. Just as needed as any gas powered vehicle to get you to work and back. An off road dune buggy or 4 wheeler or drag racer or some thing like that is a toy. My MG is not a toy. My RC car is a toy. 

Convert what you'd like to drive and not some piece o crap you happen to have lying around. Pick a suitable vehicle but one that you will be able to use and which is practical for your situation. Some of us can afford a fun vehicle. Maybe you can't. 

Plan your conversion well. There is lots to learn before you dive in head first. I don't recommend you dive in head first as many have done. Do your homework. This is serious stuff and not something to be taken lightly. 

Pete


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

51Magnum said:


> All,
> I'm building an Aztec GT kit car and am going to convert it to electric.
> I don't know what batteries to go with, LiFePO4, Pb????
> 
> I think I will go with a Warp 9 and a Soliton1?


Warp9, Soliton1 (or Jr), and 144v or 156v of CALB 100ah batteries would be tons of fun and give you a 50+ mile range.

I am very curious about the kit. Is the frame custom tube, or built on some old chassis? what did the kit cost, and what parts do you have to go out and get afterwards?


----------



## steven4601 (Nov 11, 2010)

That is such a nice car!


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Magnum

_Why do we want to have an electric car? Is it because it is cool or because it is green or because we can? Seems like I need to figure this out before I go down the road of spending 15k on a toy._

I am building myself a toy; - because I want to!

Short range, light, 2 seater (Lotus 7 type) 

Justifications 
It will be able to do 90% of what I currently do with my Subaru Legacy

It will be able to do local Motorsport - Hillclimbs, Sprints, 1/8th Drags 


It won't replace the Legacy - I will keep that for long distances and to trailer the beast to long distance events


The main reason is its fun to do something unusual

With a Kit car you definitely have a bit of the wish to do something different

Electric drive would demonstrate that you have a LOT of that wish!


----------

